
Ask HN: Some of the social media startups you know of? - hubatrix
Can you guys comment the best&#x2F;newest social media startups&#x2F;companies you think worth mentioning
======
sheraz
Gab.ai, a twitter alternative founded by Andrew Torba, a YC alum.

~~~
rvcamo
Until I was banned for saying "build the wall" on Twitter.

~~~
sheraz
Yeah that is total BS. I don't deny YCs success in business, but I wish They
would leave politics culture wars to the politicians and culture warriors.

Best of luck with gab.

